# Joining the Shrimp Ranks



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hi all,

well... i decided to dive into the invertebrate arena and purchased some Amano shrimp yesterday. since it was half price tuesday at the pet store, i picked up 10 for $14.95. that worked out to $1.50 each... not too shabby.

they also sold ghost shrimp, which i could have gotten 50 for $9.99, but i was worried that the water in my tank would have blown them around too much 

i can see why people love these little guys so much. i managed to take some photos of them. even managed to take some good photos  

now i just need my plants to start taking off and i'll be set.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

freydo said:


> hi all,
> 
> well... i decided to dive into the invertebrate arena and purchased some Amano shrimp yesterday. since it was half price tuesday at the pet store, i picked up 10 for $14.95. that worked out to $1.50 each... not too shabby.
> 
> ...


Welcome...and remember, shrimp are addictive.:bounce:


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

> Welcome...and remember, shrimp are addictive.


Yes they are.!!! All my tanks are now shrimp only tanks. But they didn't start out like that.

Welcome to the shrimp world!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations on your new shrimp and welcome to the wonderful world of inverts! There is no cure


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i can see why, and i'm sure it will get worse when i get my 50 gallon tank this summer 

here are a couple of pictures i took. they're quick little buggers!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They look good... Congrats :clap2:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Shrimp! Soon enough you'll be posting more pics of different varieties of shrimp. Amanos are definately cool!

-John N.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if i do, i'll have to do some searching around town to see what else it out there. i've been staring at the tank just watching the little guys cruise around. at it's cool seeing how the fish react when they approach them tentatively. probably thinking to themselves "... what the hell are you??"


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty shrimp! :heart: :heart:


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

so i came home today and after peering into my tank, i thought i saw a dead shrimp, entangled in the java moss. when i went to remove the carcass, it was in fact a molted skin... ewwwwwww...

at least they're growing


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

freydo said:


> so i came home today and after peering into my tank, i thought i saw a dead shrimp, entangled in the java moss. when i went to remove the carcass, it was in fact a molted skin... ewwwwwww...
> 
> at least they're growing


Water changes, stress, growing... lots of things trigger a molt.

Leave the old shells in the tank. The shrimp will consume them and re-cycle the calcium.

Tom


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you know i read that on another thread prior to my shrimping, but it was not in my mind today. i had already taken the carcass out and disposed of it.

will keep that in mind the next though. thanks!


----------

